# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Mysqli.dll non charger

## kcin

Salut  tous !!

Je suis quip de Win 2k3 server SP1 avec IIS 6, PHP 5.1.4, Mysql 5.0.18-nt et bien sr PHPmyadmin 2.9.1.

J'ai un peu galr pour tout installer mais l je crois que c'est bon. J'ai suivi le tuto d'Olivier Delmotte ( http://odelmotte.developpez.com/tuto...s6phpmysql/#L3 ) MERCI BEAUCOUP.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

Sauf que sur PHPmyadmin, j'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparat : PHP ne peut charger l'extension mysqli,
veuillez vrifier votre configuration de PHP - Documentation.

J'ai plac les fichiers comme dit dans le tuto, mis  part le libmysqli.dll car je ne le trouve pas dans l'archive PHP. Il y a  la place libmysql.dll.  ::piou:: 

Que dois je faire ? MERCI D'AVANCE

Quelques liens :

- http://kcin.ath.cx/phpmyadmin/
- http://kcin.ath.cx/Index.php

----------


## cubitus91

> Salut  tous !!
> 
> Je suis quip de Win 2k3 server SP1 avec IIS 6, PHP 5.1.4, Mysql 5.0.18-nt et bien sr PHPmyadmin 2.9.1.
> 
> J'ai un peu galr pour tout installer mais l je crois que c'est bon. J'ai suivi le tuto d'Olivier Delmotte ( http://odelmotte.developpez.com/tuto...s6phpmysql/#L3 ) MERCI BEAUCOUP.    
> 
> Sauf que sur PHPmyadmin, j'ai ce message d'erreur qui apparat : PHP ne peut charger l'extension mysqli,
> veuillez vrifier votre configuration de PHP - Documentation.
> 
> ...



Regarde ce post ca doit etre la meme erreur :


http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=124293


Cdt

----------


## kcin

J'avais vu ce post, d'ailleurs j'ai rpondu pour un de ces autres problmes...

Mais moi c'est ma premire installation de PHP, de plus c pas l'installeur que j'ai utiliser.

Je voudrais que l'on m'claicisse l'esprit : Dans le tuto d'Olivier, je reprends




> *  php5isapi.dll et php5ts.dll dans c:\windows\system32\inetsrv
>     * libmysqli.dll dans c:\windows\system32
>     * php.ini-recommanded dans c:\windows\ en le renommant en php.ini
> 
>     * php5isapi.dll est le fichier qui fait le  pont  entre IIS et le parser  proprement parler, php5ts.dll.
>     * libmysql.dll permet d'utiliser MySQL avec PHP, ce qui, avec la version 5 n'est plus implmente en standard.
>     * php.ini est le fichier de configuration de PHP.


Il nous dit en premier de copi le fichier libmysqli.dll dans le dossier system32 mais aprs il dit que le fichier libmysql.dll sers de passerelle entre PHP et Mysql. Il parle de deux fichiers diffrents ou c'est le mme mais avec une faute d'orthographe ?

Sinon je disais ne pas trouver le fichier libmysqli.dll dans mon archive ( dans system32 j'ai mis libmysql.dll ) mais mme en prenant la dernire version ce fichier n'y est pas !!! Doit on le prendre ailleurs ?

----------


## kcin

J'ai oubli de dire que si les liens ne fonctionnent pas c'est que mon serveur est teint. Je le coupe pour la nuit vu qu'il y a rien dessus pour le moment qui necessite un fonctionnement jour/nuit.

Sinon il est allum tous les jours.

----------


## kcin

Personne aurait un ide de ce message d'erreur ?
S'il vous plait.  ::merci::

----------


## VooDooNet

t'as trouv la rponse??

----------


## kcin

Je viens d'aller vrifier et j'ai toujours ce message en bas :

PHP ne peut charger l'extension mysqli,
veuillez vrifier votre configuration de PHP - Documentation

Mais ce que je comprend pas c'est que je trouve nul par dans l'archive PHP le fichier libmysqli.dll. J'ai seulement libmysql.dll.

Est ce que c'est le meme fichier ?

Merci

----------


## bkadoum

up, j'ai le mme souci, help car j'en ai marre...
Ma dernire modif qui aurait dut tre la dernire, c'est spcifier le rpertoire extension_dir qui tait incorrect dans mon php.ini. Je me suis dis "quel con c'etait simplement a" je corrige et ben non ca marche toujours pas lol

EDIT: J'ai trouv finalement, fallait pointer sur php_cgi.exe au lieu de phpisapi.dll

----------

